# Get a skin check. WARNING PHOTO'S NOT GOOD



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are two photo's of my last 2 weeks. The nose has now healed well and you can hardly tell but the lip which was done yesterday did swell up a fair bit more than this last night.
Like most who grew up in the 70's and 80's sun safe was not treated that serious and we are paying for it now. People that fish with me know I dress like a Ninja but the damage was done long ago so please if you have any doubts get checked.
I had a full layer of my lip removed and then had it sewn over and yes it bloody hurts but worth it compared to the alternative if left alone as the biopsy results showed it was trouble ahead if not done.
So please fellow yakkers get checked, be sun safe and look after your young ones.
Cheers Mal.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Good advice, thanks Mal.

....and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Mal.

You are correct that your damage was done long ago, but there are some people here who _still_ don't take sufficient care. I've been out with people here who were bare-legged and barefooted, no gloves, *and* with no sunscreen on. Stupid.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=52453

I didn't need the warning:

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=55801

Cover, cover, cover!.

I start my day's fishing by standing in front of the bathroom mirror at 2 - 4 am. I start by methodically applying zinc (above and around my eyes), and working down the rest of my face, lips, ears, neck and under my chin with UV cream to all other areas that could become exposed, even if covered by hat, lycra sleeve ends, sunnies and gloves. Then I do my hands and wrists.

I do this because sometimes you have to remove your gloves, say, to tie a knot (https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=1), or remove your cap to clean your sunnies etc. I re-apply a couple of times a day to my lips because drinking water/eating food will remove some UV.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Ouch... glad to hear you picked it up bdfore too late and recovering. I got checked out not long ago at Ibis clinic. No gap. Medicare covers it. Got the all okay. Its easy so your advice is good. Get checked.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good advice Mal and glad the work is done for now.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh well. looks like I'll be showing these photos to my kids because dad is a whinging bastard who knows nothing!


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

Better to be safe than sorry, I got a skin check 2-3 months ago and doesn't take long.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Mal

If you don't mind me asking ...

What was the prompt to you that something had to be done?
Was it a routine checkup? Or did you have moles/sores that didn't heal/lumps?


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

I feel your Paine Mal I've had 7 melanoma removed over the last 12 months. Head Mals warning boys and girls cover up, good luck with the recovery


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Prevention is always better than cure as you mentioned but if that fails there is always Cansema Cream (Black Salve), I got mine from a vet cos it's way more inexpensive.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

bildad said:


> Prevention is always better than cure as you mentioned but if that fails there is always Cansema Cream (Black Salve), I got mine from a vet cos it's way more inexpensive.


I am pretty sure there is a handout at the skin clinic about not using this and it's dangers. I'll grab a copy when I go back Monday to get my stitches out.

Cheers Mal


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Works, what more can I say!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Using something sourced from a vet should be a clue

What's next? Horse tranquillisers? Pig steroids?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

For the record, I originally went to see a doctor about a little mark that was on my face, he looked at it carefully and then told me that I will have to wait until it got *BIGGER* before he could do anything about it. Not happy with his diagnosis I sought a second opinion only to be told the same thing (so much for early diagnosis) this was in 2006.
A few weeks later the subject of skin cancer was broached at a party and out came all the gory stories of skin cancer and what not, I related my story and a person there approached me later on told me of their use of Cansema Cream and gave me a sample to try, stating that it will only attack cancerous tissue.

[Mod Edit]

I tested it for myself on some suspect areas of skin including the one the doctors had looked at.
Nothing happened on the other areas I tested but on the one that I originally thought suspect reacted to the salve after a couple of days and turned into sore, I covered with a band aid and after the sore scabbed up a little crater appeared after about 10 days and then a few days later you could hardly see a mark.

I have no doubt that there is some bodgy medications out there and I would not have gone down this road myself but for this person giving me a free sample.
If anybody is considering an alternative to skin cancer treatment, research it for yourself.

[Mod Edit]


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm not letting an important thread like this turn to crap. I'm about to wield the razor, leaving in advice and removing abuse. Play the ball people.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> I'm not letting an important thread like this turn to crap. I'm about to wield the razor, leaving in advice and removing abuse. Play the ball people.


It is important. Good call Adrian.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Ouch!

I had a small basil cell on my chest that I experimented with blood root on, did nothing after 6 months so I got it burnt off by the skin cancer doctor. I wasn't worried as I knew what it was (doctor told me) and Basal cells take about 100 years to kill you (slight exaggeration). The biggest problem with the ointment is that even if it does kill of the exposed cancer it may not kill whats under the skin and if its a bad cancer and is not treated quickly it can kill you.
My younger sister at 24 had a small lump on her back that started bleeding, went to her GP to check it out, he thought it was nothing. Went back a few month later with the same problem. Decided to biopsy, found it to be a Melanoma (rare non pigment type), performed surgery on her back, found the cancer had spread 8cm down her back under her skin and kept going. She was told she had 5 years to live she lasted 4 and weighed 30 kg when she died. Dont [email protected]#k around with skin cancer, treatments are a lot better than they were back then, but it will still kill you if you dont get it early enough.

I've had quite a few of the less lethal types cut out, no Melanoma's (touch wood), dont dick around get regular check ups, best to see a skin cancer specialist.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> Oh well. looks like I'll be showing these photos to my kids because dad is a whinging bastard who knows nothing!


Your not on your own. I'm showing the daughters over dinner tonight. They'll probably just roll the eyes :?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> I start my day's fishing by standing in front of the bathroom mirror at 2 - 4 am. I start by methodically applying zinc (above and around my eyes), and working down the rest of my face, lips, ears, neck and under my chin with UV cream to all other areas that could become exposed, even if covered by hat, lycra sleeve ends, sunnies and gloves. Then I do my hands and wrists.
> 
> I do this because sometimes you have to remove your gloves, say, to tie a knot (https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=1), or remove your cap to clean your sunnies etc. I re-apply a couple of times a day to my lips because drinking water/eating food will remove some UV.


And, Trev... you can't work out why you have trouble catching fish??? :?

However... I agree with the total cover-up, and apply Chapstick 30+ liberally to my lips, nose & cheeks... then wash my hands meticulously. I also have regular skin checks.

Good thread, Mal... so needed!

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

An old ex-neighbour (was in his 80's) told me that he had previously applied molasses to a large cancer on the back of his hand, and it gradually disappeared completely... he swore by it!

Different horses... different courses, eh?

Jimbo


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Went to see about a patch on the back of my hand today and was told it is Bowen's disease - a surface form of cancer that may well eventually become a BCC. Was quite pleased with myself for recognizing it as something requiring attention. Then the doc noticed a BCC further up my arm that I had not even worried about. It will be excised next week.

The lesson here is that the experts can recognize these things - we can't - so submit youself to a going over now and then. A small excision like mine will be is easier than a big one later.

PS The Bowen's disease is treatable with a corrosive cream that will cause the top layers of skin to fall off over some weeks. There will be a sore but it should heal well in a few months.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Mal
> 
> If you don't mind me asking ...
> 
> ...


I had a sore on my nose that I was worried about which turned out to be a BCC. The GP I see not to worry about it but I proceeded to get specialist opinion at skin clinic and biopsy confirmed it. I have had a couple of treatments over the years on my lip and it was flaring up so I discussed with the Skin specialist and he too was concerned and had it tested in 3 areas. 
The decision to totally remove the layer of lip and start again was a no brainer however painful.
Please do not self treat or diagnose with something so serious as it can kill.

Cheers Mal


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

That's right Kraley the reason I posted this is for awareness and hopefully prevention. I would hate for someone else to go through this if it can be avoided.

Cheers Mal


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

malhal said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Mal
> ...


Thanks Mal

Good lessons and examples for all of us
I really appreciate you bringing it up 
(I know some other members have also related their personal journeys in the past - also appreciated)

Its a hard thing over here
There are very few places to go for a skin check and it's damn expensive when you do
The Irish population as a whole has seen marked increases in skin cancer diagnosis's (diagnose'?)
Appears due to a combination of fair skin, sudden affluence in the 90s and noughties leading to overseas holidays in the sun
and ignorance and naivety about the dangers of sun bathing

Even now, if theres a sunny day, you can guarantee there will be a portion of any given workforce out the next day with sunstroke or extreme sunburn


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I had a small basil cell on my chest that I experimented with blood root on, did nothing after 6 months so I got it burnt off by the skin cancer doctor. I wasn't worried as I knew what it was (doctor told me) and Basal cells take about 100 years to kill you (slight exaggeration). The biggest problem with the ointment is that even if it does kill of the exposed cancer it may not kill whats under the skin and if its a bad cancer and is not treated quickly it can kill you.
> My younger sister at 24 had a small lump on her back that started bleeding, went to her GP to check it out, he thought it was nothing. Went back a few month later with the same problem. Decided to biopsy, found it to be a Melanoma (rare non pigment type), performed surgery on her back, found the cancer had spread 8cm down her back under her skin and kept going. She was told she had 5 years to live she lasted 4 and weighed 30 kg when she died. Don't [email protected]#k around with skin cancer, treatments are a lot better than they were back then, but it will still kill you if you dont get it early enough.
> ...





ArWeTherYet said:


> Don't [email protected]#k around with skin cancer, treatments are a lot better than they were back then, but it will still kill you if you don't get it early enough.


An accurate warning Paul. Please, lads and ladies, also factor in very regular skin checks (with protection). In many cases there is no gap and no cost. 

Melanomas and other skin cancers kill, and that means dead....no more kayak fishing, and goodbye family and friends  . It can and does, in quite a few cases, kill quickly and silently. :shock:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Its a hard thing over here
> There are very few places to go for a skin check and it's damn expensive when you do
> The Irish population as a whole has seen marked increases in skin cancer diagnosis's (diagnose'?)
> Appears due to a combination of fair skin, sudden affluence in the 90s and noughties leading to overseas holidays in the sun
> ...


Same here.
Sarah is educating a few of the local Docs as to what to look for and what to do. Most have never even heard of a dermatoscope. 
They stop govt funded skin checks a mere two years after getting a melanoma removed.
Most people here have never even heard of a skin check and get burnt as much as they can whenever they can.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Its a hard thing over here
> ...


They don't fund any of it here
even if you have private health insurance


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kraley said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > An old ex-neighbour (was in his 80's) told me that he had previously applied molasses to a large cancer on the back of his hand, and it gradually disappeared completely... he swore by it!
> ...


Kraley... you've finally gotten round to having a crack at me... took a while.

I related only what my ex-neighbor told me... he lived in Brisbane's Spring Hill district when the pushes roamed the streets and beat up, knee-capped and worse, whoever came into their view.

I really don't think you'd have used the same wording to his face... You appear to me much smarter than that.

I'm sorry that I offended you by relating his story... and anybody else that may have taken offence... some of us old folk still have knowledge of cures for ailments that doctors don't/won't recognise. I thought that this might have been on a similar vein, so mentioned it.

I commend Mal for introducing this thread and producing the photos, however gruesome. Well done, Mal.

Jim R


----------

